# Hi from Wales



## valleysboy (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi all,names Gareth just bought a TT  was going there to buy an A4  will post a pic or two soon


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Gareth, welcome to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gareth, Welcome to the TTF, where abouts in Wales are you.?
Hoggy.


----------



## valleysboy (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi thanks for the welcomes  im from the valley's, Ebbw Vale


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome from Sunny Swansea :lol:


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome along fella, i work in Merthyr....

Live nr Talbot Green though :wink:

Got any pics??


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Smart young man welcome to the best place on earth to make a difference to your cheeks as you SMILE each time you are inside deeper still TT is passion  :twisted:


----------



## valleysboy (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks again for the welcomes  will post a pic or too vsoon, just aint been out of the car long enough atm lol


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ho Gareth ,
welcome to the forum ,and local too 8)

see you at a South Wales meet sometime 

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## valleysboy (Mar 16, 2010)

Soz for late posting of pics and they aint very good i think  still ill do better next time and find some where without cars around lol, currently the car's on its way for new timing belt kit,water pump check/renew if its the choc one, same goes for the maf and suspension checked out, they aint got the tool for haldex change so still searching for a garage/mech that has access to it , job on the side sorta thing, F##k audi's prices, sowy didnt mean to rant then


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------

